# imitator with funky leg (pic heavy)



## pocketgnome (Feb 8, 2007)

I recently got a couple of imitator froglets from a nice guy I met through this board. We noticed one of them had something wrong with his back leg. I took him anyway (actually he pretty much gave him to me for free). The little guy is about two months out of the water. He seems to be eating alright however I noticed that he is thinner than the other one (who is also a few months older).  What should I do for him? I called around to a few reptile vets in the LA area but they didn't really have any answers. 

Here are some pics. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Just looks like his toes on the one leg have not fully developed. Or possibly a birth defect and it will never grow. 

Does he move around ok? He is probably thin from the other frogs being able to get to the food faster.


----------



## pocketgnome (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey thanks for the response. 

He seems to get around okay. There are only two of them in the tank together and I've been over feeding in the hopes of fattening him up. There's always flies in there. He's more active than the chubby one in there with him. I also think he was housed alone before I got him. I am worried he might actually be getting thinner. I see him chasing flies, so I assumed he was eating them, but now that I think about it, I have yet to see him or the other one catch one. The other one has gotten a lot fatter in the couple weeks I've had them. I've also offered springs but I have no idea if he's been eating them.  

I was reading about soaking them in pedialyte. Should I do that for him? I also read about force feeding frogs but I really don't think thats possible with an imitator froglet, is it?


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

I really dont know much about these frogs but it looks like some sort of injury/defect. 

Maybe your other frog thought it was food? :? Id wait for someone else to reply.

Good Luck.


----------



## pocketgnome (Feb 8, 2007)

it is an injury. He/she was inured before I got him or put him with the other frog.


----------

